
How Pedialyte Muscled Out Gatorade to Win the Adult Hangover Market - dpflan
https://www.vox.com/the-goods/2018/9/10/17819358/pedialyte-hangover-marketing-strategy-instagram-influencers
======
girzel
How are these things different from home-made rehydration solutions? Basically
it's sugar and salt in a specific proportion, right? Or are the salts more
complicated than what you have available in your average kitchen cupboard?

~~~
GW150914
Oh it’s special, you can’t possibly make Pedialyte at home without a laba-
we’ll really it’s piss easy. Sugar, salt, water and... that’s it. If you want
get fancy and include the classic flavors and colors, add powdered drink mix
to taste or juice.

That’s literally it.

The ratio is 4 cups of water (make three cold and one hot, mix the sugar and
salt into the hot water then mix it all together.)

2 tablespoons of sugar

1/2 teaspoon of salt

Optionals:

1/2 teaspoon baking soda for upset stomach

1 teaspoon Kool Aid or Jello Powder.

The end.

Oh, and it won’t cure a hangover, nothing does. Dehydration is part of a
hangover, but by the time you have the hangover the damage is done. Other
factors are metabolic stress from your liver handling the alcohol and
metabolic intermediaries, congeners, and vascular reactions. Drinking water
and eating normal food will keep a hangover from being worse than it has to
be, but there is no cure. There are things you can do to prevent aspects of
it, such as drinking at least a unit of water per unit of alcohol _while
you’re drinking_ , avoiding sugar (competes with alcohol for metabolism), and
avoiding darker liquids (which have more congeners). If you’re pre-med hanging
a banana bag helps, but it’s not really then responsible thing for most to do.

In short, once you’re hungover, only time will help.

~~~
hanoz
> drinking at least a unit of water per unit of alcohol

What's a unit of water? Presumably not the same as a unit of alcohol which is
is 10ml.

(Am currently drinking approximately 6.5 units of water/grape-juice per unit
of alcohol on that basis, and am not holding out much hope for hangover
avoidance)

~~~
GW150914
Sorry that was massively unclear of me, and the answer is 8oz of water is a
serving, unit, whatever. Aka ~120ml.

Just water though, not juice, or soda or coffee. The first is loaded with
sugar which competes with alcohol for liver time, and the latter two often
contain caffeine which is a diuretic.

------
pkaye
What about the pediatric hangover market?

------
dagoat
Dioralyte sachets are gaining traction in the UK, they work quite well.

~~~
rhombocombus
They also work great if you are actually sick. I had some British family
visiting and they left me some and it was a great relief to my ailing guts.

------
blackflame7000
A few cups of water before bed does wonders for me.

------
bsder
Is Pedialyte getting famous because it's actually used for hangovers, or is it
getting famous because it's associated with some drug consumption (either as
an ingredient or as something available at festivals, etc.) ?

~~~
Alex3917
It's getting famous primarily because doctors are recommending it for dealing
with the flu, and because HS and college kids are using it during sports
training. People using it while rolling or whatever might have some cultural
cachet, but there's no way that accounts for more than a nominal amount of
their annual sales.

------
nategri
"Adult" hangover market. Humorously redundant wording, haha.

------
bpicolo
Pretty sure Ibuprofen and brunch is winning the adult hangover market

~~~
mschuster91
Ibuprofen (and other OTC painkillers, especially paracetamol) are not risk
free, they'll screw your liver seriously when used too often.

edit: yes, Ibuprofen messes up the _kidneys_ , not just the liver, sorry for
the inaccuracy. Still: don't overuse the stuff, people, it's dangerous. Having
"ibuprofen and brunch" basically a meme is absolutely irresponsible.

~~~
magoon
Ibuprofen is metabolized by kidneys; but as for the liver, yes its action can
be affected by acetaminophen (paracetamol).

------
black6
Great native ad.

------
AznHisoka
Since when was Gatorade used for hangovers?

~~~
berbec
Personally, I can say 1997

------
et2o
Because it actually works?

